# Sie- / Du-Form



## Gwunderi

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage. Weiss jemand von Euch, woher es kommt, dass es im Deutschen eine Sie- und eine Du-Form gibt? (anders als im Englischen z.B.). In den anderen indoeurop. Sprachen, die ich kenne, Ital. und Franz. gibt es auch beide Formen; ist es ein allgemein indoeuropäisches Sprachphänomen (das im Englischen fallengelassen wurde?) Und seit wann gibt es beide Formen?
(Hatte mal ein paar Jahre Latein, aber alles wieder vergessen - im Lateinischen gibt es doch auch nur eine Form?)

Das sind so Dinge, die man täglich unhinterfragt benutzt, bis ein Deutschlernender nachfragt, warum das so sei und man keine blasse Ahnung hat … : )

Im Internet habe ich auch nichts dazu gefunden - wäre super, wenn hier jemand eine Antwort darauf wüsste. Danke im voraus.

Grüsse,
Gwunderi


----------



## perpend

Ich habe eine Stunde selber rumgeGoogelt (ich schicke dir eine Rechnung )---wir wollen das "Erzen" und "Ihrzen" nicht vergessen, oder, Gwunderi (neben duzen und Siezen)? 

Mich interessiert deine Anfrage, und vielleicht ist dies mal ein Anstoss für andere, die sich auch dafür interessieren (unten).

Im deutschsprachigen Raum galt zu Beginn des 17. Jh. das Erzen als besonders höflich. Dieses Jahrhundert
besaß also drei Anredepronom en: das herkömmliche Du, das Ihr sowie das neu aufkommende Er/Sie. Letzteres galt nun als die feinere Anrede.
Doch war das Erzen als Zeichen der Ehrerbietung unter den adligen Kreisen nur kurzlebig ...
[Geschichte] Anreden um 1815 im deutschsprachigen Raum (du, Sie, Ihr)

Also, mindestens seit dem 17 Jh. gibt es "du" und "Sie" (aber nicht ausschliesslich). Wir kommen die Sache schon näher.


----------



## manfy

Die pronominale Höflichkeitsform gibts im Deutschen mit Sicherheit seit dem Althochdeutschen. Wiki behauptet, seit dem 8. Jahrhundert.
Auch Englisch hatte lange das persönliche 'thou', das nun aber durch das formale 'you' abgelöst wurde.

Bei älteren Sprachen wird's etwas unklar. Diverse Google-links behaupten, dass klassisches Latein und Indogermanisch keine pronominale Höflichkeitsformen kannten. (Aber da muss es wohl andere Formen gegeben haben, denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man damals Julius Caesar mit "He du, Julius! Was machma'n heut'?" angesprochen hat ...  )

[edit: Kommasetzung]


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> He du, Julius!


Zumindest hätte man hier den Vokativ verwendet:  _O Julie! _


----------



## berndf

Gwunderi said:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage. Weiss jemand von Euch, woher es kommt, dass es im Deutschen eine Sie- und eine Du-Form gibt? (anders als im Englischen z.B.).


Die Reduzierung der Anredeformen auf eine (Englisch) und zwei (Deutsch) ist eine Entwicklung des 19. und 20. Jahrhunderts. Im 18. hatte Englisch noch drei, in aufsteigender Reihenfolge _thou, you, he/she_ (letztere aber nur in bestimmten Kontexten) und und Deutsch vier: _duzen, erzen, ihrzen und siezen_. Verschiedene Anredeformen waren Ausdruck eines komplexen Standessystems, dessen Abbau seit der französischen Revolution wohl die Reduktion der Anredevarianten erklärt.

Bemerkenswert am Englisch ist dabei, dass es die Basisform (_thou_) aufgegeben hat und nur noch die Höflichkeitsform (_you_) verwendet und nicht umgekehrt, wie z.B. in skandinavischen Sprachen.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Zumindest hätte man hier den Vokativ verwendet:  _O Julie! _


 
In der Tat! Denn auch Julius hat damals schon grammatikalisch ganz korrekt gesagt: "Et tu, Brute?" (Auch du, Brutus?) anstatt "Et tu, Brutus?".


----------



## Gwunderi

"He du, Julius!" 
Höchstens dem Asterix würde ich das noch zutrauen : )

Es sind doch noch einige Antworten hereingeschneit, und ich danke Euch vielmals dafür.
Ich glaube Dir sofort, dass Du eine Stunde lang gegoogelt hast, Perpend (Deine Rechnung darfst Du aber behalten  Ich habe etwas früher aufgegeben, da ich nach längerem Suchen nichts Brauchbares fand.

Nach dem Durchlesen Eurer Antworten und Links bin ich nun zwar etwas, aber nicht viel schlauer geworden (ist manchmal etwas verwirrend), aber ich werde nochmals alles in Ruhe durchgehen, es ist nächmlich auch für mich eine interessante Frage.

Ja, Erzen und Ihrzen gibt (oder gab) es auch noch. "Seine Majestät geruht …"
Und Könige, Kaiser wie Päpste brauchten ja die "Wir"-Form, wenn sie "ich" meinten, das "Pluralis majestatis".

Ich danke Euch nochmals für Eure Mühe und die Links, werde noch darauf zurückkommen, falls ich noch Fragen dazu habe.

Liebe Grüsse, Gwunderi

P.S. Der Julius wäre wohl noch so doof gewesen, zu sagen: "Et tu, mein getreuer Brute?" Ne, war glaub ich schon ein schlaues Bürschen, der Julius.

Edit:



manfy said:


> Diverse Google-links behaupten, dass klassisches Latein und Indogermanisch keine pronominale Höflichkeitsformen kannten. (Aber da muss es wohl andere Formen gegeben haben, denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man damals Julius Caesar mit "He du, Julius! Was machma'n heut'?" angesprochen hat ... )



Ich denke nicht, dass es unbedingt andere Höflichkeitsformen gegeben haben muss.
Auch bei Wikipedia steht:


> Im Hebräischen, Altgriechischen, Lateinischen und Gotischen kennt oder kannte man ausschließlich das Duzen.



Wenn man nur eine Form kennt, tönt es wohl auch nicht komisch, den König mit "du" anzusprechen. Wie wendet man sich heute an die Queen z.B.?

Man kann ja auch im Ton und Körpersprache Respekt (oder Unterwürfigkeit) ausdrücken, ohne besondere Anrede, oder?


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> "Et tu, Brute?" (Auch du, Brutus


War das nicht ''_tu quoque, Brute, fili mi'' _?

Im Arabischen existiert nur das Du, nur immer seltener sagt man z.B. zu einem Fürsten ''Deine (=Eure) Herrschaft'' (HaDratu-ka).


----------



## Sepia

manfy said:


> In der Tat! Denn auch Julius hat damals schon grammatikalisch ganz korrekt gesagt: "Et tu, Brute?" (Auch du, Brutus?) anstatt "Et tu, Brutus?".


 
Gut, aber zwischen denen gibt es ja auch keinen Klassenunterschied. Offensichtlich entstehen solche Anredeformen, um einen Klassenuntershied zu verdeutlichen. Am schlimmsten kennt man es im Japanischen, wo es schon unter normalen nicht-adligen/nicht-kaiserlichen viel mehr als zwei Anredeformen, bis hin zu den Leuten die so weit unter der eigenen Rangstufe, dass man sie nicht mal begrüßen muss. Das ist nicht mal etwas, was man aus stock-konservativen kreisen in Japan kennt. Das wird sogar mit exportiert in die Häuser von japanischen Konzernen in Europa.


----------



## Gwunderi

Hallo Sepia,

Das ist ja krass - und interessant - was Du über Japan sagst, das hatte ich noch nie gehört.

In Europa (und den USA?) ist ja der Trend eher umgekehrt, in unserer Firma duzen wir sogar den "Big Boss", also den Verwaltungsratspräsidenten - das wäre vor einigen Jahrzehnten noch undenkbar gewesen.



Sepia said:


> Offensichtlich entstehen solche Anredeformen, um einen Klassenunterschied zu verdeutlichen.



Ja, das scheint offensichtlich der Grund dafür zu sein.


----------



## Gwunderi

bearded man said:


> War das nicht ''_tu quoque, Brute, fili mi'' _?



Sieh, was ich da gefunden habe / guarda cosa ho trovato : )


> In some other languages, for example Italian, the best-known version of Caesar's last words is a more literal Latin translation of the Greek phrase reported and dismissed by Suetonius: _Tu quoque, mi fili._ This version is reported, for example, in Charles François Lhomond's _De Viris Illustribus_, an 18th-century summary of Roman history, which was long used as a standard text by Latin students.



aus: Et tu, Brute? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manfy

Gwunderi said:


> Wenn man nur eine Form kennt, tönt es wohl auch nicht komisch, den König mit "du" anzusprechen. Wie wendet man sich heute an die Queen z.B.?
> 
> Man kann ja auch im Ton und Körpersprache Respekt (oder Unterwürfigkeit) ausdrücken, ohne besondere Anrede, oder?


 
Ja, klar. Aber Ton und Körpersprache können leicht misinterpretiert werden und eine zusätzliche Höflichkeitsform wie der Pluralis Majestatis verstärkt diesen Effekt von Pseudo-Respekt ganz einfach.
Auch wenn im Lateinischen nur geduzt wurde, denke ich schon, dass dieser Vokativ bei Adressierungsfloskeln damals wohl die Funktion einer Höflichkeitsform übernommen hatte (auch wenn wir dies als moderne Deutschsprecher nicht instinktiv 'spüren').
Eben aus Asterix und Obelix und ähnlichem glaube ich mich an Formen zu erinnern, wie "*O Centurio*, wie darf ich dir heute dienen?". In späteren Varianten wäre hier eben nur respektvoller Plural des Personalpronomens denkbar "...wie darf ich *Euch/Ihnen* heute dienen?".

Zugegeben, Asterix ist wohl nicht _das_ Referenzwerk für lateinische Sprachgeschichte , aber dann gibt's eben andere (wenn auch geschichtlich verzerrte) Überlieferungen wie "Ave *Caesar*, morituri te salutant!" (Heil *Caesar*, die Totgeweihten grüßen Dich!), "Salve, *Imperator*, ...", usw.


----------



## perpend

Komisch aber wahr, es gibt eine Slang-Version von Pluralis Majestatis in den USA. Wir nennen "PM", "royal we".

Aber in der Slang-Form wird es nicht von der "Ich"-Seite ausgesprochen, sondern aus der Sicht der zweiten Person.

Es geht so:
How are we feeling today? (Wie fühlst du dich heute?)
What are we having for lunch today? (Was kriegst du zum Mittagessen heute? (im Restaurant))
What are we interested in today? (Suchst du was besonderes? (im Laden))

Anders gesagt, es geht hier nicht um Majestät aus der Sicht der Monarchie.

Also, mit "we" haben wir in den USA doch noch ein zweites "you".  Wenigstens auf Slang.


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> Es geht so:
> How are we feeling to day? (Wie fühlst du dich heute?)
> What are we having for lunch to day? (Was kriegst du zum Mittagessen heute? (im Restaurant))
> What are we interested in today? (Suchst du was besonderes? (im Laden))


 
Ja, das gibt's im Deutschen auch!
Ich denke, die Idee dahinter ist, dass der Sprecher Mitgefühl ausdrücken will/soll.
In Realität klingt es aber oft sehr herablassend weil der Sprecher zum Ausdruck bringt, dass er glaubt, dass der Gefragte zu keiner brauchbaren Antwort fähig ist.

Im Deutschen würde ich diese Form mit äußerster Vorsicht anwenden!


----------



## perpend

manfy said:


> Ja, das gibt's im Deutschen auch!
> Ich denke, die Idee dahinter ist, dass der Sprecher Mitgefühl ausdrücken will/soll.
> In Realität klingt es aber oft sehr herablassend weil der Sprecher zum Ausdruck bringt, dass er glaubt, dass der Gefragte zu keiner brauchbaren Antwort fähig ist.



Jenach dem. Es käme auf den Kontext an, und im Altenheim oder so, (meinst du das?) ist es so, ganz einfach.

Ginge so etwas nicht im Restaurant von der Bedienung (die Gäste sollen bestellen): Also, was wollen wir denn heute?

Ich bin froh, dass es wenistens drei Formen noch im Deutschen existieren, was "du/Sie/wir" betrifft.


----------



## bearded

Gwunderi said:


> Sieh, was ich da gefunden habe


Sehr interessant.  Vielen Dank, ich hab etwas Neues gelernt.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Sehr interessant.  Vielen Dank, ich hab etwas Neues gelernt.


I have actually also learned the _tu quoque, fili _version and it also is the version that the Goscinny lets Caesar say in Asterix. The _Et tu, Brute _version seems to be popular only with English speakers, probably because Shakespeare used it. Anyway, both are at best translations as Caesar would more likely have used Greek than Latin and in reality probably just a myth.



bearded man said:


> Im Arabischen existiert nur das Du, nur immer seltener sagt man z.B. zu einem Fürsten ''Deine (=Eure) Herrschaft'' (HaDratu-ka).


Ich sehe, es ist Dir aufgefallen (Deine Änderung von heute Morgen) dass es _Deine _und nicht _Eure Herrschaft/Hoheit _heißt. Letzteres wäre _-kum_ und nicht _-ka_. Das erinnert mich an altes Schönbrunner Deutsch. Damals war die uns heute komisch vorkommende Kombination _Du, Herr Hofrat _unter Ranggleichen vollkommen in Ordnung gewesen.

Es wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt, es ist aber wichtig noch einmal darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Sinn der unterschiedlichen Anreden ursprünglich der Anzeige von Rängen und Rangunterschieden diente und nicht abstrakt Distanz und Nähe.


----------



## Gwunderi

manfy said:


> Auch wenn im Lateinischen nur geduzt wurde, denke ich schon, dass dieser Vokativ bei Adressierungsfloskeln damals wohl die Funktion einer Höflichkeitsform übernommen hatte (auch wenn wir dies als moderne Deutschsprecher nicht instinktiv 'spüren').
> Eben aus Asterix und Obelix und ähnlichem glaube ich mich an Formen zu erinnern, wie "*O Centurio*, wie darf ich dir heute dienen?". In späteren Varianten wäre hier eben nur respektvoller Plural des Personalpronomens denkbar "...wie darf ich *Euch/Ihnen* heute dienen?".
> 
> Zugegeben, Asterix ist wohl nicht _das_ Referenzwerk für lateinische Sprachgeschichte , aber dann gibt's eben andere (wenn auch geschichtlich verzerrte) Überlieferungen wie "Ave *Caesar*, morituri te salutant!" (Heil *Caesar*, die Totgeweihten grüßen Dich!), "Salve, *Imperator*, ...", usw.



Mag schon sein, dass der Vokativ damals die Funktion einer Höflichkeitsform hatte, aber darüber können wir doch nur spekulieren? Aber lustig: Genau an Deine beiden Beispiele habe auch ich gestern gedacht: "O (grosser) Caesar, …" und "Ave Caesar, morituri te salutant!". Über letzteres können wir ja heute lachen.
Auch möglich, dass es keine besonderen Anredeformen gab, sondern eben solche "Zugaben" wie "O .." oder dergleichen.



> Zugegeben, Asterix ist wohl nicht _das_ Referenzwerk für lateinische Sprachgeschichte


Quelle: "Asterix Gallus, über den Umgang mit Loorbeerbekränzten, Lutetia, L ante temporis" 

Ton und Körpersprache können missverständlich sein, ja, aber ich denke schon, dass ich bei der Queen z.B. den Ton treffen würde, hoffe ich zumindest. Wenn man einen Regenten nicht ausstehen kann, ist die Gefahr natürlich grösser, sich zu "verraten", aber dann eben durch die Körpersprache, auch wenn man noch so viele Höflichkeitsfloskeln gebraucht.



perpend said:


> Jenach dem. Es käme auf den Kontext an, und im Altenheim oder so, (meinst du das?) ist es so, ganz einfach.
> 
> Ginge so etwas nicht im Restaurant von der Bedienung (die Gäste sollen bestellen): Also, was wollen wir denn heute?



Ja, dieser Ton in Altersheimen (verstärkt noch durch das "wir") nervt mich ungemein. Die alten Leute werden oft wirklich wie kleine Kinder behandelt; ich könnte das als Pflegerin glaube ich nicht.

Aber ich gebrauche die Wir-Form auch manchmal eher um Mitgefühl auszudrücken; wenn ein Freund von mir niedergeschlagen aussieht, kann ich leicht einmal sagen: "Wie geht's uns denn heute so?" (kann so eine Mischung aus Mitgefühl und Aufheiterungsversuch sein).

Aber stimmt schon, man sollte etwas vorsichtig damit sein, es kommt ganz auf den Kontext draufan und bei wem man es anwendet.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Auch wenn im Lateinischen nur geduzt wurde, denke ich schon, dass dieser Vokativ bei Adressierungsfloskeln damals wohl die Funktion einer Höflichkeitsform übernommen hatte (auch wenn wir dies als moderne Deutschsprecher nicht instinktiv 'spüren').


Glaub ich nicht. Im Griechischen, wo es den Vokativ auch heute noch gibt, ist das eine ganz normale grammatikalische Markierung. Er dient lediglich zur Unterscheidung, ob eine Person abgesprochen wird oder ob über eine Person gesprochen wird. Wenn Du z.B. über Dein Kind sagen willst, "Kostas benimmt sich aber heute schlecht", dann benutzt Du Nominativ und wenn Du sagen willst "Kosta, benimm dich!", dann benutzt Du Vokativ (ohne Nominativ _-s_). Und wenn Du jemanden beschimpfst, z.B. _Du Mistkerl!_, dann nimmst Du natürlich auch Vokativ: _Παλιάνθρωπε!_

Wenn der Vokativ eine der Höflichkeitsform ähnelnde Bedeutung gehabt haben sollte, dann müsste eine auf respektvolle oder distanzierte Anrede beschränkte oder zumindest konzentrierte Verwendung gehabt haben. Davon kann ich aber nichts erkennen.


----------



## manfy

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt. Die Anrede mit Titel oder Namen ist die eigentliche Höflichkeitsform; der Vokativ ist nur die anzuwendende grammatikalische Form in diesen Sprachen.

Da ich bei meinem kleinen Weihnachtsfeierhangover heute morgen eh zu nichts anderem fähig war, habe ich ein wenig im Internet rumgestöbert.
In Althochdeutsch war 'Ihr' als Höflichkeitsform bekannt und ist dokumentiert.
Davor wird's haarig. Zwar habe ich Infos zu "Höflichkeitsformen in keltischen Sprachen" gefunden, jedoch keine Details und keine spezifischen Infos zum Gallischen, Norischen, Walisischen.

Dann habe ich das gleiche von der anderen Seite probiert: Ursprung des Pluralis Majestatis (unter der Annahme, dass nach "Erfindung" die einzelnen Sprachen einfach eins ihrer existenten Pluralpronomen dafür hernahmen).
Eine Quelle behauptet, es sei von den Römern erfunden worden:
_Das Verwenden eines Pluralpronomens in der singulären Anrede führen Brown und Gilman auf die Diocletianischen Reformen (285-305 n. Chr.) im römischen Reich zurück. _​ 
Daneben gibt's aber auch Nachweise, bzw. Spekulationen, dass bereits Cicero Pluralis Majestatis angewandt haben soll (d.h. Caesar's Zeit um 50BC) und wohl auch das Hebräische kannte vergleichbare Formen.
Kurz gesagt, das ist wohl alles noch ein wenig rätselhaft und noch nicht ganz unumstoßbar festgelegt/erforscht.


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> Komisch aber wahr, es gibt eine Slang-Version von Pluralis Majestatis in den USA. Wir nennen "PM", "royal we".
> 
> Aber in der Slang-Form wird es nicht von der "Ich"-Seite ausgesprochen, sondern aus der Sicht der zweiten Person.
> 
> Es geht so:
> How are we feeling today? (Wie fühlst du dich heute?)
> What are we having for lunch today? (Was kriegst du zum Mittagessen heute? (im Restaurant))
> What are we interested in today? (Suchst du was besonderes? (im Laden))
> 
> Anders gesagt, es geht hier nicht um Majestät aus der Sicht der Monarchie.
> 
> Also, mit "we" haben wir in den USA doch noch ein zweites "you".  Wenigstens auf Slang.



Diese Form verwendeten oft Ärzte oder Schwestern, als ich Kind war. Ich weiß nicht, ob das heute noch gilt.

"Bernd, wie geht es uns den heute?"

Nach Wikipedia: Pronominale Anredeform – Wikipedia ja.

Es scheint aber weniger allgemein zu sein als in Englisch.
---

Zur eigentlichen Frage:
"Sie" als Höflichkeitsform entstand relativ spät.
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm
Grimm gibt an:


> 4)der plur. sie (immer grosz geschrieben) gibt zugleich die jetzt allgemein übliche höflichkeitsform der anrede her. sie ist hervorgegangen aus der ältern verwendung voner, sie (sing., s. 1, h) in gleichem sinne, indem man statt des sing., der bald nicht mehr hinreichend fein war, den plural (als 'pluralis majestaticus') setzte. vgl. die eingehende darstellung beiGrimmgr.4, 309—312, sowieSchm.2, 203f.
> a)danach würden die ersten beispiele in den letzten decennien des 17. jahrh. vorkommen. ...


(Rechtschreibung nach Grimm)

Ebenda ist eine mögliche Etymologie angegeben:



> Schm.2, 203 bringt sogar schon eins aus einem schreiben von 1667, das zugleich die von ihm vorgeschlagene erklärung aus der umschreibung mit ew. gnaden bestätigt:* so e[ure]. gnaden* ich hiemit communicieren wollen, damit *sy* hierauf verfiegen lassen.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Daneben gibt's aber auch Nachweise, bzw. Spekulationen, dass bereits Cicero Pluralis Majestatis angewandt haben soll (d.h. Caesar's Zeit um 50BC)


Das war eher eine Art "Amtsplural", mit dem er anzeigte, dass er nicht als Privatperson, sondern als Magistrat der Republik sprach.


manfy said:


> Eine Quelle behauptet, es sei von den Römern erfunden worden:
> _Das Verwenden eines Pluralpronomens in der singulären Anrede führen Brown und Gilman auf die Diocletianischen Reformen (285-305 n. Chr.) im römischen Reich zurück. _


Das kann sein, kommt mir aber sehr früh vor. Ich verstehe die von Dir zitierte Stelle auch so, dass es sich um einen Amtsplural der diokletianischen Tetrarchen geht und nicht um eine eigentliche Höflichkeitsform. Ich finde es auch nicht gut, den Pluralis Maiestaties immer in einem Atemzug mit der Plural-Höflichkeitsform zu nennen. Die beiden Formen können in Beziehung stehen, müssen es aber nicht. Ich halte es für falsch ungeprüft anzunehmen, dass was immer älter von den beiden ist auch der Ursprung des anderen ist.

Etabliert hat sich die Anrede in der 2. Plural als Zeichen der Ehrerbietung wohl an der Schwelle zum Mittelalter. Ganz ober auf meiner Liste der Verdächtigen als Verantwortliche für diese Entwicklung stehen da bei mir die für sehr ausladendes und formalisiertes Hofzeremoniell bekannten Byzantiner. Konkrete Hinweise habe ich aber (noch) nicht gefunden. Zudem war das auch die Zeit des größten griechischen Einflusses auf romanische Sprachen im Westen (z.B.: die Einführung der Verbalableitung _-izare_, die bis heute produktiv ist: deutsch _-isieren_, französisch _-iser_, englisch _-ize/-ise_).


----------



## perpend

Gwunderi said:


> Ja, dieser Ton in Altersheimen (verstärkt noch durch das "wir") nervt mich ungemein. Die alten Leute werden oft wirklich wie kleine Kinder behandelt; ich könnte das als Pflegerin glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Aber ich gebrauche die Wir-Form auch manchmal eher um Mitgefühl auszudrücken; wenn ein Freund von mir niedergeschlagen aussieht, kann ich leicht einmal sagen: "Wie geht's uns denn heute so?" (kann so eine Mischung aus Mitgefühl und Aufheiterungsversuch sein).
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, man sollte etwas vorsichtig damit sein, es kommt ganz auf den Kontext draufan und bei wem man es anwendet.



Merci dir, für die Bestätigung, dass es nicht nur im Altersheim verwendet wird.

"Mitgefühl" ist ein gutes Wort, wenn es um Freunde geht.


----------



## Gwunderi

manfy said:


> Eine Quelle behauptet, es sei von den Römern erfunden worden:
> _Das Verwenden eines Pluralpronomens in der singulären Anrede führen Brown und Gilman auf die Diocletianischen Reformen (285-305 n. Chr.) im römischen Reich zurück. _​





berndf said:


> Das kann sein, kommt mir aber sehr früh vor. Ich verstehe die von Dir zitierte Stelle auch so, dass es sich um einen Amtsplural der diokletianischen Tetrarchen geht und nicht um eine eigentliche Höflichkeitsform.



Ja, da habe ich mich auch gleich gefragt, ob diese Reformen sich auch auf die Einführung der Tetrarchie (gleichzeitige Herrschaft von vier Kaisern) beziehen, laut Wiki wurde diese in der Tat unter Diokletian eingeführt, und da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass berndf recht hat.
Ich persönlich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das "Pluralis majestatis" direkt von daher rührt? Aber ich habe mich noch nie damit befasst und kann völlig falsch liegen.



berndf said:


> Ich finde es auch nicht gut, den Pluralis Maiestaties immer in einem Atemzug mit der Plural-Höflichkeitsform zu nennen. Die beiden Formen können in Beziehung stehen, müssen es aber nicht. Ich halte es für falsch ungeprüft anzunehmen, dass was immer älter von den beiden ist auch der Ursprung des anderen ist.



Da muss ich Dir auch völlig recht geben, berndf.



manfy said:


> Kurz gesagt, das ist wohl alles noch ein wenig rätselhaft und noch nicht ganz unumstoßbar festgelegt/erforscht.



Um es genau zu wissen, sollten doch auch Quellen existieren, in denen die Ansprache in direkter Rede wiedergegeben wird? Wenn in einer Quelle nur steht: "Der Centurio fragte den Kaiser, …" sind wir gleich schlau wie vorhin. (Von den antiken Quellen habe ich bisher nur Tacitus' "Germania" auf Deutsch gelesen, habe also kaum eine Ahnung davon.)

Und für die weiteren Links hatte ich bisher leider auch keine Zeit, aber wir haben schon eine schöne Sammlung beisammen - danke : )



berndf said:


> Anyway, both are at best translations *as Caesar would more likely have used Greek than Latin* ...



Wie bitte? Das sehe ich erst jetzt. Ist das wahr? Die späteren Caesaren in Byzanz wohl, aber Julius Caesar?


----------



## berndf

Gwunderi said:


> Wie bitte? Das sehe ich erst jetzt. Ist das wahr? Die späteren Caesaren in Byzanz wohl, aber Julius Caesar?


Die römischen Aristokraten der Zeit haben untereinander bevorzugt Griechisch gesprochen und nicht die Sprache des gemeinen Volks, also Latein. Etwa so wie die deutschen Aristokraten des des 18. Jahrhunderts, die teilweise besser Französisch könnten als Deutsch, wie es z.B. vom alten Fritz überliefert ist.


----------



## Gwunderi

berndf said:


> Die römischen Aristokraten der Zeit haben untereinander bevorzugt Griechisch gesprochen und nicht die Sprache des gemeinen Volks, also Latein. Etwa so wie die deutschen Aristokraten des des 18. Jahrhunderts, die teilweise besser Französisch könnten als Deutsch, wie es z.B. vom alten Fritz überliefert ist.



Also ich kann das nicht so recht glauben. In hellenistischer Zeit wurde ja besonders in aristokatischen Kreisen Griechisch gesprochen. Aber Rom war nie im hellenistischen Herrschaftsbereich (Kleopatra schon, und ich weiss nicht, wie sie sich mit dem Julius und Marcus Antonius unterhielt). Die ersten römischen Könige waren ja Etrusker, und das Volk Latiner, und Rom begann sich erst gegen 200 v.Chr. zunächst im heutigen Italien zu expandieren … Zur Zeit Julius Caesars war Griechisch im Mittelmeerraum wohl vielerorts noch sehr gebräuchlich (auch die Evangelien wurden ja in Griechisch verfasst), und auch in Rom wird es wohl viele "Hellenisten" gegeben haben, aber weder von den Königen, den Senatoren oder später den ersten Kaisern habe ich je gehört, dass sie Griechisch untereinander gesprochen hätten. Ich denke schon, dass die Sprache der Politik Latein war. Alle "Sprüche", die man so hört, waren doch auf Latein: "Cartago delenda est", "alea tractae est" (Caesar) und viele andere.
Also wahrscheinlich gab es schon auch Aristokraten, die Griechisch sprachen (vielleicht v.a. Philosopen wie die Stoiker z.B.?). Aber dass Julius Caesar und seine politische Entourage Griechisch gesprochen hätten, wäre mir ganz neu.


----------



## berndf

Gwunderi said:


> "Cartago delenda est"


Das war an die 200 Jahre früher. Über die Zeit habe ich gar nichts gesagt.


Gwunderi said:


> Ich denke schon, dass die Sprache der Politik Latein war.


Ja, natürlich. Das war ja auch in der Öffentlichkeit, und da hat auch der alte Fritz Deutsch und nicht Französisch gesprochen, aber eben nicht in seinem privaten Salon in Sans Soucis. Da würde natürlich Französisch und nicht diese Plebeiersprache Deutsch. So ging es den Aristokraten der späten Republik auch. Erzogen wurden die alle von Griechischen Hauslehrern.


Gwunderi said:


> Aber dass Julius Caesar und seine politische Entourage Griechisch gesprochen hätten, wäre mir ganz neu.


Caesar beschreibt das in seinen Büchern über die gallischen Krieger, dass er mit seinen Generälen auf Griechisch kommunizierte. Auch wurde von römischen Historikern nie berichtet, dass Caesar _tu quoque, fili_ gesagt habe, sondern dass sein letzten Worte *übersetzt* _tu quoque, fili_ bedeuteten.


----------



## Gwunderi

berndf said:


> Ja, natürlich. Das war ja auch in der Öffentlichkeit, und da hat auch der alte Fritz Deutsch und nicht Französisch gesprochen, aber eben nicht in seinem privaten Salon in Sans Soucis. Da würde natürlich Französisch und nicht diese Plebeiersprache Deutsch. So ging es den Aristokraten der späten Republik auch. Erzogen wurden die alle von Griechischen Hauslehrern.
> Caesar beschreibt das in seinen Büchern über die gallischen Krieger, dass er mit seinen Generälen auf Griechisch kommunizierte. Auch wurde von römischen Historikern nie berichtet, dass Caesar _tu quoque, fili_ gesagt habe, sondern dass sein letzten Worte *übersetzt* _tu quoque, fili_ bedeuteten.




Ach ja, siehe da:
Habe in Google "Caesar griechisch" eingegeben und bin gleich auf diese Seite gestossen:

*«Nach den parallelen Quellen hat sich Cäsar als gebildeter Patrizier allerdings des griechischen Ausdrucks „ἀνερρίφθωκύβος“ [anerriphtho kybos] bedient.*
So berichtet Plutarch:… »
aus: alea iacta est – Wikipedia

Da frage ich mich allerdings schon, warum wir in zwei Jahren Latein NIE ein Wort darüber gehört haben …
Auch dass er mit seinen Generälen auf Griechisch kommunizierte, hatte ich nie zuvor gehört (also nicht griech. Generäle? solche gab's ja zu Julius' Zeit wohl auch kaum in der röm. Armee); auch die "Amtssprache" im Röm. Reich war ja Latein, die Gesetze waren auf Lateinisch, sämtliche Inschriften, auf die man in Rom stösst, alles ist auf Lateinisch, und Griechisch hatte ich nie direkt mit dem Alten Rom in Verbindung gebracht (ja es gab wohl einige "Hellenen", aber das war's schon).

Na, man lernt nie aus … Danke Berndf

N.B. Selbst auf jedem (modernen) Kanaldeckel in Rom steht heute noch "SPQR" (Senatus popolusque romanum), ist lustig, wenn man's zum ersten Mal sieht.


----------



## Gernot Back

perpend said:


> Komisch aber wahr, es gibt eine Slang-Version von Pluralis Majestatis in den USA. Wir nennen "PM", "royal we".
> 
> Aber in der Slang-Form wird es nicht von der "Ich"-Seite ausgesprochen, sondern aus der Sicht der zweiten Person.
> 
> Es geht so:
> How are we feeling today? (Wie fühlst du dich heute?)
> What are we having for lunch today? (Was kriegst du zum Mittagessen heute? (im Restaurant))
> What are we interested in today? (Suchst du was besonderes? (im Laden))



Das nennt man auf Deutsch auch den Pluralis hospitalis.


----------



## Gwunderi

"Pluralis hospitalis" - LOL, ja so kann man's nennen!

Da kommt mir immer jene Szene aus dem Film "Zeugin der Anklage" in den Sinn, wo die Krankenschwester zum Anwalt Sir Wilfried meint: "So, jetzt gehen wir nach oben, ziehen uns brav aus und gehen schön ins Bettchen." Und der bärbeissige Sir Wilfried darauf: "Was, WIR? Welch ein ungeheuerlicher Gedanke!" : )


----------



## perpend

Vom Link, #29:
_"Wie geht es uns denn heute?" Dieser "Pluralis hospitalis", wie ihn die Wiener Linguistin Prof. Dr. Ruth Wodak nennt, genießt heute noch weite Verbreitung."_

Komisch, dass eine Wienerin es nicht lieber "Pluralis spitalis" genannt hätte.  (Ich weiß schon---"hospitalis" heißt mehr gastfreundlich, oder so, und nicht "krankenhäuslich. )

Ich finde es nicht mehr oben, aber ich dachte, dass jemand "nosism" oder "Nosismus" geschrieben hat (sorry, wenn das so ist).

Aus Neugier habe ich (danach?) recherchiert, wie "Pluralis hospitalis" auf Englisch heißt.

Es scheint entweder:
_The patronizing "we"_
oder
_The non-confrontative "we"_
zu sein.

Nosism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manfy

Ja, ich war auch überrascht, wieviele Pluralformen von abenteuerlichen Linguisten doch schon "entdeckt" worden sind!  Im Deutschen wird dies auch als Pluralis Benevolentiae bezeichnet.


----------



## berndf

*Moderatornotiz: Wir sind jetzt schon wieder bei wir-Formen ohne erkennbaren Bezug zu duzen, siezen, ihrzen oder erzen, also Anreden eines Gegenübers. Ich möchte noch bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben.*


----------



## manfy

Ja, sorry, wir müssen alle anderen Pluralanredeformen hier gar nicht benennen. Nichtsdestoweniger ist die Unterscheidung von Pluralis Majestatis von den anderen Formen aber wichtig für die Beantwortung der Frage.

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich mir die Aussagen von Brown & Gilman durchgelesen (hier als pdf downloadbar). 'The general semantic evolution of T and V' (Seite 254) ist recht interessant und für mich auch überzeugend, bzw. glaubwürdig. 
Darin wird prinzipiell von 2 Konzepten des Anredeplurals gesprochen, dem Machtkonzept (bzw. dem Respekt davor) und dem Gleichstellungs/Solidaritätskonzept, also eigentlich die absichtliche sprachliche Vermeidung einer Machtdifferenzierung.

Ich denke, unsere heutigen Höflichkeitsformen im Plural sind ja offensichtlich aus diesem Machtkonzept, also dem ursprünglichen Pluralis Majestatis hervorgegangen.
Anfangs war es wohl rein den Imperatori vorbehalten, Papst Gregor hat es 590-604 auch der Kirche schmackhaft gemacht, und dann zu Beginn des Hochmittelalters im 12. Jahrhundert wurde es auf allgemeine Nobilität erweitert und hat sich damit in vielen europäischen Sprachen als Standard etabliert. Und das war dann wohl auch der Ausgangspunkt für die allgemeinen Höflichkeitsformen. Letzteres ist nur meine (logische) Annahme; ich hab mir nicht alles von Brown & Gilman durchgelesen.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ich denke, unsere heutigen Höflichkeitsformen im Plural sind ja offensichtlich aus diesem Machtkonzept, also dem ursprünglichen Pluralis Majestatis hervorgegangen.


Nein, das ist eben nicht offensichtlich. Zumindest wird es durch Wiederholen nicht offensichtlicher. Ich würde jetzt doch gerne ein paar Belege für diese Annahme sehen.


----------



## bearded

Gwunderi said:


> alea tractae est


War das nicht ''_alea jacta est'' ? _(jacere/iacere = werfen).
The dice have been thrown (nur ein Würfel auf Latein).


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Nein, das ist eben nicht offensichtlich. Zumindest wird es durch Wiederholen nicht offensichtlicher. Ich würde jetzt doch gerne ein paar Belege für diese Annahme sehen.


Außer den bereits angegebenen Dokumenten habe ich keine spezifischen Beweise zur Hand. Hier wird Brown & Gilman noch etwas detaillierter umschrieben (jedoch ohne konkrete Jahresangaben der einzelnen Entwicklungen - welche ich selbst gerne für die keltischen Sprachen gesehen hätte).

Was mir an dieser Arbeit recht gut gefallen hat ist, dass sie nicht versuchten, die gesamte Sprachentwicklung mit einer vereinfachten "Kindergartenerklärung" abzutun. Die einzelnen Sprachen hatten wohl ihre eigenen Entwicklungswege. Es zeigen sich jedoch Meilensteine, die dann im Laufe der Zeit viele Sprachen beeinflusst haben:
* 4. Jahrhundert: Einführung durch Römer; Anwendung limitiert auf Emperor
* 6. Jahrhundert: nachgewiesene Anwendung durch Pabst Gregor in seinen apostolischen Schriften in Latein (ergo, rasche Verbreitung in Gesamteuropa)
* 12.-14. Jahrhundert: Ausweitung des Plurals auf allgemeine Nobilität (ergo, damit verliert die Pluralform den reinen Majestatis-Aspekt und entwickelt sich zu einer allgemeinen Form des Respekts)
* 16-17. Jahrhundert: Plural wird offiziell zur Höflichkeitsform (im Deutschen, laut Hutschis Post #21 [Zitat von Grimm])

Also für mich sieht dies wie ein normaler, glaubhafter Sprachentwicklungsverlauf aus.


----------



## berndf

Ja, das ist in Ordnung. Nur wird hier mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass der Höflichkeitsplural seinen Ursprung im Plural der ersten Person (Pluralis Maiestates) genommen hat, wie Du behauptetest.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Ja, das ist in Ordnung. Nur wird hier mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass der Höflichkeitsplural seinen Ursprung im Plural der ersten Person (Pluralis Maiestates) genommen hat, wie Du behauptetest.


 
Ach so! Jetzt versteh' ich erst!
Aber dies erscheint mir eigentlich selbstredend - zumindest aus moderner Sicht. (Semantische) Kongruenz und Symmetrie der Sprache verlangt das doch schon.
Wenn der Imperator von sich selbst doch schon im Plural spricht, wäre es für niedrigere Stände doch äußerst unangebracht, ihn im Singular "Du" anzusprechen, oder nicht? Ich dachte, dass die Anredeform im Plural vom Pluralis Majestatis der ersten Person praktisch untrennbar ist!?!

Und um diesen Gedanken weiterzuspinnen:
Vom 4. bis 14. Jahrhundert haben wir 1000Jahre, also 40 Generationen mit wahrscheinlich 50-90%igem Anteil an Sprechern ohne Schulausbildung, d.h. der ursprüngliche Grund für Anrede im Plural ist längst vergessen und die vereinfachte Annahme, dass jeder Höherstehende mit Plural angesprochen werden muss, erscheint normal und logisch (für eben diese ungebildeten Sprecher). Da kaum jemand lesen konnte, war der allgemeine Informationsfluss stark begrenzt, d.h. in der allgemeinen Bevölkerung wusste doch keiner, wer wirklich zum Adel gehört. Ergo, logische vereinfachte Annahme: jeder, der gut gekleidet ist, könnte Adel sein, also wird sicherheitshalber mit Plural angesprochen. Und schon ist eine Höflichkeitsform geboren.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Aber dies erscheint mir eigentlich selbstredend - zumindest aus moderner Sicht. (Semantische) Kongruenz und Symmetrie der Sprache verlangt das doch schon.
> Wenn der Imperator von sich selbst doch schon im Plural spricht, wäre es für niedrigere Stände doch äußerst unangebracht, ihn im Singular "Du" anzusprechen, oder nicht? Ich dachte, dass die Anredeform im Plural vom Pluralis Majestatis der ersten Person praktisch untrennbar ist!?!


Darüber etymologische Theorien einzig darauf zu errichten, was was man selbst als "vernünftig" erachtet, sollten wir in der Sprachwissenschaft eigentlich mindestens vor 150 Jahren hinter uns gelassen haben. Ich kann dir aus dem Stegreif eine Theorie formulieren, die ebenso plausible ist und in der die genetische Reihenfolge genau umgekehrt ist: Die Anrede des Kaisers im Plural hat sich aus Ciceros Amtsplural entwickelt und daraus dann der Pluralis Maiestatis. Ich sage nicht, dass es so war, ich sage nur, dass "gesunder Menschenverstand" nicht ausreicht so etwas zu entscheiden.


----------



## manfy

Touché!
Vielleicht ist dies auch der Grund warum Brown & Gilman mit ihrem Konzept von "power and solidarity" begonnen haben, anstatt es an den Pluralis Maiestatis aufzuhängen.
Sie erwähnen in ihrer Arbeit aber explizit, dass diese plurale Anredeform im 4. Jahrhundert bereits existiert haben soll:
"The Roman emperor sometimes spoke of himself as _nos_, *and the reverential vos is the simple reciprocal of that*." (Hervorhebung von mir) S.254 aus meinem link von post #34

Damit werde ich mich mal aus dieser Diskussion ausklincken, da ich keine weiteren eigenen Erkenntnisse oder Forschungsergebnisse einbringen kann. Es war aber eine sehr interessante Diskussion!


----------



## Sepia

Es wurde weiter oben von *Gwunderi *die Verdeutlichung der Rangordnung durch Körpersprache erwähnt - klar, die gibt es ja auch, nur, Menschen sind sehr "verbal" geworden, nachdem sie anfingen Sprachen zu entwickeln. Es ist leichter Regeln fest zu legen für die Anrede. Bestrafung, wenn du den Lehrer nicht mit "Sie" anspricht etc. Es wäre hier nicht für den Unterricht förderlich, wenn von den Schülern verlangt würde, sie müssten immer untertänig den Blick nach unten richten, wenn "der große Meister" da ist. Aber solche Regeln gab es ja zu Feudalzeiten und gibt es auch immer noch in Teilbereichen der westlichen Kultur. (Drill Sergeant: DONT EYEBALL ME SOLDIER!!!) Oder werden für Regeln gehalten ... es gibt schon Berichte von US-Soldaten in Irak oder Afghanistan, die Leute dort verprügelt haben, weil sie im Gespräch mit den Soldaten diese zu direkt und auf zu kurzer Entfernung angeschaut hätten. (Den Idioten fiel es nicht ein, dass es in einem fremden Land auch andere kulturelle Regeln gelten könnten.)


----------

